

There is only one cloud icon in the entire universe (2011) - mooreds
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ThereIsOnlyOneCloudIconInTheEntireUniverse.aspx

======
mistercow
I like he accidentally showed a counterexample (Cloud of Inspirations) without
commenting on it.

